# Edifier S750 vs Logitech Z-5500



## Zoop

I just saw these two amazing speakers, and i want to buy some new (i got Logitech X-530) i can find both speakers at an reasonable prize.
I have readed some reviews on both of them, and it seems like the Z-5500 got better and deeper bass, and the surround sound is amazing. 
And the S750 is better for music.
But how can the bass be better on the Z-5500?
The Z-5500 got one sub 
And the S750 got 3 subs. 
I dont know so much about speakers, so if anyone could give me the reason, or what i should buy, then i would be happy 

What i am useing my speakers for:
Watching a few movies = approx 4 hours a week 
Listin to music (Techno, Trance, some rock and country music like Johnny Cash = 5 hours a day
Playing FPS games which needs good bass = 4 hours a day
Sometimes i play games while listin to music


----------



## astrallite

Those Edifiers look significantly better than the Z-5500s.







Looks like one sub to me, don't know what you mean by three subs.

I've owned several of Logitechs flag-ship speakers...I never would have describe the bass as deep or good. They were adequate if you needed noise, but the quality was one-note and boomy. I'm not saying the Edifier sub would be better...one being bad is not mutually exclusive with the other.


----------



## Zoop

About the 3 subs:
1 at the front 
2 at the sides 




Kinda hard to see but there is

But thanks for helping


----------



## PunterCam

Zoop said:


> About the 3 subs:
> 1 at the front
> 2 at the sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to see but there is
> 
> But thanks for helping



It's just one 10" speaker, the bits on the sides are just ports, and from what I've read the sub is considerably less powerful than the z5500s - half the power. 

The edifiers also seem to have a tweeter and a (presumably pretty tiny) mid range driver on each satellite - but more is usually less on cheap speakers. A small (well I've not heard of them) company producing a 5.1, 3-way speaker system is not going to have spent a fraction of the z5500s development costs - they are probably pretty grim satellites. 

On the other hand, the z5500s are notoriously dodgy - I'm on my second set, although they've been good for a couple of years now. On the plus side though, Logitech are well aware of the issues, and just send you another set with very little in the way of questions. Of course this assistance only lasts a year, but most of the issues I read about happened soon after purchase. And note the 2amp fuse the z5500s come with has to be swapped for a 3.15amp one immediately after purchase or it blows a fuse every week.

If I was doing it again, I'd probably look at a 5.1 amp, and buy some nice speakers - more reliable and, if you choose the right bits, better.


----------



## Zoop

you know any amp and speakers i can get for 400$? I live in Denmark btw 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39R02ezqw2k <-- Bad video i know, but you can clearly see that the subs on the side are moving.
But ill will go for the Z5500.
Just what two guys were talking about.

Merijnwitje that thing on the sides isn't a woofer it's a fake thing but i forgot how those things are called.
MrMigs08 @merijnwitje The ripply type things are passive radiators? lol i don't think thats right but there passive something or others haha,
They help disperse bass nicely.

And ya, its two passive subs, and one active sub (the front)

Still thanks for helping


----------



## astrallite

Those are passive radiators.

As far as quality, I wouldn't don't know. I do know the Edifier's cost twice as much as the Z-5500s, so I'd expect twice the value. The Edifiers look like they are going for $400+ USD. The Z-5500s are worth no more than $200. In 2006 when the Z-5500s first came out, the average online price was around $230. I bought mine from Dell for $225 on launch week. It lasted maybe 1 year before I realized I couldn't stand them.

He's asking which ones are better? The Edifiers, no doubt. 

Development costs are also apples and oranges. Edifier makes audio products. Logitech is a peripherals company. Big difference.


----------

